# My apt. has a nema 6-30 R receptacle, what should I do



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You can do it, but you'll need to do three things:

1. Reidentify one wire as the grounded (neutral) at both ends and terminate it on the neutral bar.

2. Change your receps to standard ones.

3. Change the 2-pole breaker to a single-pole. Since the wire is most likely 10, you could put in a 20 and have plenty of power.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Considering this is an apartment, you may not be able to do anything, you're landlord would.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

_Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed._


----------

